# Great Options On Offense With Yao Ming...



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

The emergence of Ming has created so many new options for Rudy to contemplate. I was a fan of the Rockets in their double championship days and I clearly see a potential resemblance between the offensive structure both now and with Hakeem.

Firstly, when Ming is down low, he is going to attract the best defensive player, otherwise he is just going to catch the ball and jam it down. Because he is so damn tall, he is going to have to be double teamed. The player doubling down on him, will be used just to reduce the space that Ming has to operate. The double team on Ming, will be to try to limit the space that he can operate in and also to deny him possession of the ball.

This is what they tried to do to Hakeem in the past. Reduce his space to manouver in the post and around the post. The great thing that I see about this, is that the Rockets have built a team of shooters. Obviously, when Ming is doubled, you have Rice, Mobley, Francis, Nachbar and Taylor open for easy uncontested jumpshots. Easy scoring opportunities.

The second option, involves Yao up in the high post. Remember, this guy has shooting range out to 15 -20 feet. So, when he is up high, his bigger defender will have to follow him out of the paint. What follows, is space in the keys for the Rockets guards to get to the hole and score, off easy dunks and layups, though baseline cuts and drives.They can get to the hole easily, without the opposing big centre down low to challenge their shots, because he is out of position guarding Ming up high. This is a great option to have.

Overall, the addition and emergence of Yao has created so many offensive options for the Rockets to implement. Only thing in my mind is that they still need to work on their defense.From watching some Rockets games this year, many of the opposing guards seem to be able to cut through screens and score. Maybe, with Ming down low and Griffin as principal shotblockers, will stop the penetration and make the other teams shoot jumpshots.Remember, there are not too many NBA players that have a consistent jumpshot these days and this might play into the Rockets hands.The art of defense, is to make players shoot jumpshots and deny easy layups and drives.

So, what do you think of the added options of the Rockets through Ming??


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

GREAT post....I'll come back and post some thoughts on it, I'm a bit busy right now


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I totally agree with the post King. Griffin and Ming are definitely going to be great defense players, while adding offense also. I really see Francis and Mobley getting at least 18 ppg each also, and Boki is going to be a very good 3 point guy. I really like the future for this team, they will only continue to get better as time goes on.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

The Rockets guards will only take the team so far. It is their big men that are going to take them to the next level. The easiest thing for a team to do, in crunch situations is to dump the ball into the post and feed the big man for the easy score.

It happened with Hakeem in Houston and Shaq, in the championship runs.Whenever the teams were under pressure, the ball went inside. This play not only conserves energy of the guards, but it also is the highest percentage of offense.

Once Rudy implements his full fledged motion offense, it is going to change the whole Rockets game plan. Because they run this offense in college all the time.

Basically, the offense involves alot of passing into set areas. The passing is designed to compliment the screens which are set all over the floor. It is designed to free one player to cut to the basket for the easy score. It is also used to clear one side of the court, so your best scorer is isolated one on one with his defender.

Once this is developed the impact of Francis, in my opinion is going to be reduced. He is going to have to trust his teammates more and be forced to do more on offense when he does not have the ball. Such as moving to certain areas of the court, setting screens for his players, etc. He is going to have to be active without necessarily having the ball in his hands.

The problem with Ming, at this very early stage is that teams are going to target him with regularity. They are going to get him out of the game, with early foul trouble.

One way of exposing him, is to have your guards drive hard at him. Natural instincts is going to have Ming come out hard at them, giving away the easy fouls, trying to stop the penetration.

Option two, involves getting the ball to the guy that Ming is defending. Obviously, the player with the ball is going to try and force contact with Ming, to draw the cheap foul. He will probably throw in a pump fake, or a spin, designed for Ming to bite on it, giving up the easy and cheap foul.

He has to learn to deal with foul trouble, early in the game. Instead of just taking him out of the game, why not let him learn how to deal and play with say 3 or 4 early fouls.

As I said in my early post, he creates so many offensive options for Rudy, for not only himself, but also for the rest of the Rockets players. But, once this motion offense is fully developed, the offense will be shared around more.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

yesh! Dump the ball into the post...

I call it, "The Hakeem Offense" 

:grinning:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I say they should slowly move away from letting Mobley shoot so much and working Ming and Griffin into the offense more and base their game around the low post of Griffin and Ming


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

The thing about a motion offense, is that you can get away without having a primary ballhandler. So, in this regard Francis will not bear all the burden of having to run the team in its entirety.

The problem with a motion offense, that the Rockets talked about implementing at the start of the season, is that if players are not willing to share and get into the correct position, then the offense stagnates. The often result, is hesitation, which often leads to a long range bomb as time runs out.

We ran it at my last college, although I was cut after 3 weeks of pre season workouts and drills.

So, if anyone wants an explanation, as to how it will work at the Rockets, here it is:

One, the ball will be delivered by the primary ballhandler, who has the option to play on the left side, the right or down the centre.

The ball will be delivered into the high post, complimented by a hard screen. The screen is usually set by the biggest man on the floor, in this regard, Yao Ming.

This screen is designed for an easy roll to the basket, as by having Ming up high, will create space for the guy coming off the pick to manouver into a scoring position to the basket, without having Ming and his immediate defender in his way, clogging up the lanes.

If no penetration can be reached from the cut to the hole, then the ball is passed out into the wings, whereby another screen is set, designed to free up the shooter, on the perimeter. 

If nothing eventuates here, it means that the players have not moved around into the set positions and have not set the screens accordingly.

So basically, the ball is required to move into set positions whereby a screen is complimented.

The whole purpose of the offense, is to get the defenders on their heels and enable a guy to get free and cut for an easy scoring opportunity. 

So you see, all players need to be ballhandlers on this team. If you are a one dimensional player, on the Rockets and you are just looking to score, then the offense in going to stagnate. You need everyone on the team to perform their roles and work hard. 

The key to the offense, is screening, screening, screening. Cuts to the basket will happen in this offense, if screens are set, at all points on the court.

So you see it is not just a matter of Ming getting the ball in the post and just jamming it. Sure that might happen, but this offense is all about movement, designed to stretch the defense all over the court and expose weaker defenders, who will not guard against the standard screens and who refuse to battle through screens.

Often, in this offense, the weakest defender is targeted and his man will get the ball, complimeted by a screen, designed to get a break on the defender.

So, the question is, do the Rockets have enough players who are capable to carry out this fairly high octane offense?? In my opinion not just yet, it is too early for these guys to get a handle on this and the Rockets guards, seem too content to want to carry the load and force the issue on most plays.

The way that you will stagnate the motion offense, is a standard 2-3 Zone Defense. Do not necessarily guard a man, just reduce space on the court. By cutting off space in the lanes, easy drives and penetration is reduced. You have to force the other team to shoot the jumpshot. So, you are not going to get guys coming off screens, cutting to the basket. This is because, you are going to have your big men down low, denying penetration. The result will be a jumpshot, which many players cannot hit with regularity.

This is how the motion offense is carried out.

Comments and further issues wanted 

By the way I plan to spend more time on this forum as my Raptors ......well... ahhh....... WE SUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

My opinion of offensive scheme they should run, and personnel

Have Ming in the post. Griffin and Rice around 3 point area. Then have Francis on the side of Ming passing in, with Mobley on opposite end. If double comes from Griffin or Rice's man, Ming Passes out and you have 2 of the best 3 point shooting forwards shooting the open J.

If double comes from francis's man, Ming can pass back quick Francis, who cuts into the basket for either a easy layup, or if the center goes to francis, quick pass back to ming for the dunk.

If double comes from Mobley, it's a easy layup or dunk.

If no double team, Ming is shooting the best FG percentage of anyone, money.

Rockets have unique situation because their forwards are such great 3- point shooters. Usually a taller big man(like a forward) would assist in double team of a scoring center, but their Forwards both can drain it.

And Francis and Mobley left open lanes to the basket are plain money.

Nearly impossible to stop.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kingofkings</b>!
> The thing about a motion offense, is that you can get away without having a primary ballhandler. So, in this regard Francis will not bear all the burden of having to run the team in its entirety.
> 
> The problem with a motion offense, that the Rockets talked about implementing at the start of the season, is that if players are not willing to share and get into the correct position, then the offense stagnates. The often result, is hesitation, which often leads to a long range bomb as time runs out.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Griffin and Rice would be around the left mid 3 Pt line and right mid 3- pt line.

Francis would be in 2 pt range, about 15 to 17 ft away from basket passing in,

Mobley would close to baseline inside mid range.


As alternative to passing to ming, you have Francis driving to basket for the dunk, or passing out to whoever's open.

Mobley can also cut to the middle w/ his speed and pass out or shoot close range.

If it's Francis cutting Rice or Griffin whoever is closest could run to the baseline side, if their man leaves them then pass back.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think you guys tend to forget that Eddie has a very nice post game with a nice touch around the basket


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bump. 

Always nice to look back at some of the older threads in this forum.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Dang, when was the last time Hollis posted on this board? I haven't seen him since I was a newbie.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> GREAT post....I'll come back and post some thoughts on it, I'm a bit busy right now


so when will Terminator Hollis be back? lol


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He still posts on BBB.net, but sticks to the college and football boards.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kingofkings</b>!
> 
> The problem with Ming, at this very early stage is that teams are going to target him with regularity. They are going to get him out of the game, with early foul trouble.
> 
> ...


sadly these r just what every team tried to do when playing against Rockets now.
BTW,why doesn't kingofkings post here now£¿this was the first time i read his post and this guy was awesome.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice bump!!  

Man, has it been over two years since this thread? Where has the time gone?

The question is, was I right?????

I am around just not that focussed on basketball right now, but thanks for the props man!!


----------

